# Ducato X250-Replacing existing cab stereo with a double din:



## goho51 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all

I am going to replace my cab stereo with a double din system to also incorporate usb's and ipod compatibility as well as a rear view camera plug. There are plenty of options out there for under £200. Has anyone done this? and if yes any advice would be most welcome. I plan to buy a reversing camera as well and hard wire it as opposed to a wireless alternative.

Any recommendations on good models of both stereo ( I've seen a Pioneer one which looks good ) and of reversing cameras? Special Fiat adaptors needed?

Good places to buy apart from Halfords?

Thanks in advance


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

My radio was replaced with a single din unit with 7" screen that comes up when switched on. It also acts as a reversing camera using number plate camera and automatically opens up when reverse is selected. Other features are Radio, Sat nav, usb, Aux jack plug, Bluetooth, CD player and one or two others that I can't recall at the moment. It came with the m/h so was fitted by previous owner but is very good item.

Also plays DVD's


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

What make is it? That might give others a clue as to what will work, we would certainly only have room for a single DIN installation, the radio does not worry me as all the local radio is in "foreign" and I doubt that Brexit will change that..... (oops sorry, should not introduce that subject here....)

Yours is also of course a Hymer so what may be possible on yours probaby won't be on many others......


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Penquin said:


> What make is it? That might give others a clue as to what will work, we would certainly only have room for a single DIN installation, the radio does not worry me as all the local radio is in "foreign" and I doubt that Brexit will change that..... (oops sorry, should not introduce that subject here....)
> 
> Yours is also of course a Hymer so what may be possible on yours probaby won't be on many others......


Don't know the make or model as it came without any instructions and there is nothing on the front of it regards manufacturer but it is very similar to this and seems to have the same features.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Din-Sin...Camera-/222358458682?hash=item33c598d13a:g:Wz

Although my m/h is Hymer, the dash is still the same as basic fiat ducato. Mine is 2006 2.8 jtd model.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Adjacent to topic  

I have a single DIN radio in the Wentworth, it has the slide out screen for the reversing camera, and I would shy away from recommending this type as it takes a little while for the screen to come out, usually a waste of time in a shunting manouver and very irritating and distracting, a double DIN is the way to go IMHO.


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

This was my post about the same subject, hope it helps

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/30-parts-accessories/182794-fitting-double-din-radio.html

Regards

Peter


----------



## goho51 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks to all for replying.I went for a single din DAB with iPod and Bluetooth connectivity. Wired live without the 20 minute cut off. Halfords were excellent in advising, the bloke took his time explaining and did not try to upsell at all. DAB aerial hidden away and the Bluetooth Microphone unobtrusively behind the paper clip holder on top of the dash.FM and AM also still connected as we have no DAB signal up here in the hills. Updates to follow on performance and whether or not I forget to switch it off and flatten the battery..... will retro fit a separate reverse camera later.


----------



## goho51 (Nov 16, 2013)

Is there any market for the old radio / CD player for my van do you think? It's a Bosch and works fine...classified section on the forum?


----------

